# The things I like about Jackie Evancho



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

She is always kind, polite, and gracious.
She is adorably cute.
She is smart.
She is modest, yet knows how to dress.
She sounds beautiful! I can't wait to hear her in a year or two when she gets more power.

My favorite things said about her:

When God made Jackie, He was just showing off
American princess
If you could clone Jackie, millions of parents would be lining up to get one.

A couple videos of her:


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd imagine at least a couple people would have heard of her...:shrug: No one?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I've heard of her! I haven't gotten to hear her sing much, but I love her rendition of "Lovers" from House of Flying Daggers.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

NDlover said:


> I love her rendition of "Lovers" from House of Flying Daggers.


I know! I actually cried the first time I heard that


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

how old is she? She's good!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> I know! I actually cried the first time I heard that


I've only seen the movie once; but it's super amazing! I don't cry when I watch movies unless its REALLY really touching or sad, but I was a puddle for that one!

I hadn't seen her in a couple years; she's grown so much! how old is she now?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> how old is she? She's good!


She's 13 now. She was runner up for America's Got Talent a couple years ago.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ohh, I found another one  Skip to 3:15 to hear her sing


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

NDlover said:


> I've only seen the movie once; but it's super amazing! I don't cry when I watch movies unless its REALLY really touching or sad, but I was a puddle for that one!


I've heard of the movie, but haven't seen it. I guess it was pretty good, huh?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She has one incredible voice!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> I've heard of the movie, but haven't seen it. I guess it was pretty good, huh?


Yeah it was. The filmography or whatever you call it is amazing! Everything is so clear and the scenery (in China of course) is awesome! IDk how you are about eh, romantic scenes, but there is one that's pretty bad. We just fast forwarded _really_ fast, and the rest of the movies pretty great. But sad; I won't say anymore- I don't want to give anything away.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

NDlover said:


> Yeah it was. The filmography or whatever you call it is amazing! Everything is so clear and the scenery (in China of course) is awesome! IDk how you are about eh, romantic scenes, but there is one that's pretty bad. We just fast forwarded _really_ fast, and the rest of the movies pretty great. But sad; I won't say anymore- I don't want to give anything away.


Ok


----------

